# Canadian Applying To Med School In Pakistan



## talha jat (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. I want to know weather applying for bachelors of Density is worth doing in Pakistan. I plan on staying their as my whole family is going to come once I'm finished. Currently I am in grade 12, I have done Math, physics, chemistry, but have not done Biology. All my grade 12 marks have been above 70s which is a B in Canada. Could somebody tell me the best dentistry school in Pakistan. I am very confused about some of the requirements because they are the British system, and I do not understand many of the terminologies. I am planning on taking the SAT ll this summer and hopefully scoring above 550/800 in each subjects. Could someone just give me brief information on how to apply from Canada, and what school is good for dentistry training (in case I plan on going to Canada or UAE), and just a checklist of things I need to get done before september 2019, as I will do 5th year to finish my bio. I've looked everywhere and can not find what exactly is IBCC equivalency, can someone tell me the concept of that as well, thanks


----------



## talha jat (Feb 12, 2018)

*Dilemma, Studied In Canadian And American School System Applying To Pakistan Med School*

AOA guys, I am a little confused and have a few questions. I am planning on doing dentistry in Pakistan at DOW international but still looking. The questions is that I have done grade 9 and 10 in the USA and Grade 11 in Canada and currently finishing grade 12 in Canada as well. I did 1 year of Biology in Gr9 in USA and did Chemistry in Gr10, 11, and 12. I also took physics in gr 11 and 12. My question is will the med school accept my Biology in Gr9 or do I have to do it again. For the IBCC, do I need a minimum of 60%? if someone can confirm me, and does anybody know the formula for Canada and usa, since I studies in 2 different countries, how can I calculate my grade, Thanks


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, they should be able to accept your biology credit. For the US, they take your GPA and divide by the total GPA and then multiply that by 100 to get eh percent and then subtract 15%. Yes, that's stupid as to why they deduct it but it is what it is. So, you have to have a 60% after the 15% deduction to qualify. And I believe the conversion for Canada and America is the same. Does your current transcript show 9th grade and 10th-grade grades from when u were in America?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Whats your GPA and are you a dual-national if yes, what domicile do u have?


----------



## talha jat (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah, I did not do so well back then because I was in English Second Language classes which were different then normal, I was new. I am doing an extra year of high school to get in my Bio 11 and Bio 12. My question is do they just take gr12 marks into consideration or both gr12 and gr11. My plan is to possibly do engineering for undergrad to get myself ready for med school, for that, is their a different process in applying? thanks


----------



## talha jat (Feb 12, 2018)

in grade 12 my gpa should be around 75% to 80% average, I am dual national and my domicile is pakistan


----------



## wacconsultants (Jan 15, 2018)

IBCC stands for Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, you may need to send your educational documents to them and they will send your educational level equivalency in Pakistan. You'll be able to know whether are not you are able to get admission in dentistry college in Pakistan. It is similar to IQAS or WES in Canada.

- - - Updated - - -

IBCC stands for Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, you may need to send your educational documents to them and they will send your educational level equivalency in Pakistan. You'll be able to know whether are not you are able to get admission in dentistry college in Pakistan. It is similar to IQAS or WES in Canada.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

IBCC will consider grades from all years of high school as far as I know. Your grade 11 and 12 grades will both count. Whether or not you apply to medicine or engineering isn't really what IBCC concerns itself with. That will be up to the school that you apply to, but both schools will want you to go through IBCC first to get your grades converted.


----------



## talha jat (Feb 12, 2018)

so once I finish my undergrad, and my IBCC score is lower then 60%, do you think I should retake the courses and update them?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

talha jat said:


> so once I finish my undergrad, and my IBCC score is lower then 60%, do you think I should retake the courses and update them?


Personally, I would graduate and then send my grades to IBCC asap. At the same time, register at a local community college to retake the courses you think you might have to redo. In the meantime, if IBCC gives you more than 60%, you can apply to the schools that you're interested in and drop the college courses that you signed up for as a backup. If your IBCC score comes back lower than 60%, then you're already enrolled in the classes that you know you need to retake, and you haven't wasted any time waiting on others.


----------



## talha jat (Feb 12, 2018)

so what do you guys think about the future of doctors in Pakistan, Im hoping to stay their and practice their, would it be a good idea to just live their and practice their or would I be making to little to survive their?


----------



## khanh09hk (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey man, refer to my blog for this I've got full in depth info about this matter... studyingmedicinepakistan.blogspot.com


----------

